# my Field Trip



## Diggy415 (Jun 13, 2007)

Went out to the desert to hunt for scorps and found more......

Gopher snake that acted dead:






3 adult scops one poss prego:






some babies to boot:






and the landscape i was in:












Pretty boring scenry until you start looking under rocks!!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh great finds! Where are you located?


----------



## The Shadow (Jun 13, 2007)

Novak said:


> Oh great finds! Where are you located?


+1 I could take my dirtbike there all day and be content!


----------



## Gsc (Jun 13, 2007)

Beautiful... It's really amazing the amount of invert & reptle life areas like that have once you start looking!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

